# get a paintball game going in for california peeps



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

hey there fellow nissan owners i have question for u guys. i play a little paintball on the weekends and i was thinking of geeting a game going on one saturday or sunday at sc village in corona ca.
this is the way it works if we can get at least 35 or more people we can reserve the games and get some good discounts on everything at the park. these are the prices for everything to play.
1)entrance fee without reserve games $25, with reserve games (35 or more people) $20.
2)paintballs without reserve games (2000 rounds ) $60, with reserve games $55.
3)all equipment required to play without reserve games $48, with reserve games $40.
4) $10 for food and drinks.
5) also if we wnat to reserve the games they require a $240 deposit. the more people we get the better discount we can get.
so who ever is intrested let me know when and who would going so i can call the owner and try to get a better deal. peace out.
this the web site if u guys want to check out the park and the different fields they have. the hours are from 8am to 4pm. http://www.scvillage.com




vote on what day would be good:
1)jan. saturday the 4th
2)jan. sunday the 5th
3)jan saturday the 11th
4)jan sunday the 12th
5)jan saturday the 18th
6)jan sunday the 19th
7)jan saturday the 25th
8)jan sunday the 26th
9)feb saturday the 1st
10)feb sunday the 2nd
11)feb saturday the 8th
12)feb sunday the 9th
13)feb saturday the 15th
14)feb sunday the 16th


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hell yeah!!! That would be freakin AWESOME!!! Right now with the holidays around the corner, and stuff, you may want to consider setting a date sometime in January, though I am totally up for some paintballing


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

that sounds good man yeah i will set a date some where around the mids of jan so people can get back on there feet from the holidays


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

Im good for whenever day you guys set up. Hi, Im from Maxima.org


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

darksands said:


> *Im good for whenever day you guys set up. Hi, Im from Maxima.org *


 Thought I recognized your screenname from somewhere  Welcome to the boards...see if you can't help get our Max forum a little bit more viewership


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

im down, i vote jan. saturday the 18th. just some random date but seems reasonable.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

paintball is fun but left me too many bruises


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

hey there peeps i was thinking of seting up for jan. 19 sunday for paintballing. let me know what u guys think.


----------

